# Neuer PC



## HerzogIgzorn (22. Januar 2014)

Da mein aktueller PC schon locker acht Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, nun so langsam wirklich seinen Geist aufgibt und ich auch mal wieder aktuelle Spiele spielen möchte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen.

Leider kenne ich mich dahingehend nicht genug aus und bin daher auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich bei meinem letzten Kauf hier auch bestens beraten wurde und mir hardwareversand.de ans Herz gelegt wurde.
Dort habe ich meinen PC damals auch bestellt, ist das immer noch aktuell, dass das eine sehr gute Seite zum Zusammenstellen von PCs ist? Wichtig ist mir dabei natürlich, dass der PC auch zusammengebaut wird, da ich mir das selber nicht zutraue.

Also es muss jetzt keine mega High-End-Maschine sein, aber ich würde schon ganz gerne aktuelle Spiele gut spielen können und auf die nächsten Jahre gut versorgt sein. Leider habe ich momentan rein preislich überhaupt gar keinen Überblick und weiß daher nicht, wie viel Geld man dafür mindestens auf den Tisch legen muss. Deswegen bin ich mir bezüglich meines Budgets auch noch nicht sicher.
Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Windows, Office usw. ist alles vorhanden, es geht wirklich nur um den reinen Rechner.
Was für eine Zusammenstellung, die am besten möglichst günstig ist, könntet ihr mir da denn empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Was willst Du denn maximal investieren?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja genau die Frage 
Aber ich denke mehr als 700 € möchte ich nicht ausgeben - sofern für den Preis was ordentliches drin ist!?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Siehe Bild im Anhang, bei hardwareversand zusammengestellt für 675€. Noch stärker wäre der nur mit einer AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770, das wären dann aber direkt ca. 100€ mehr. 

 Vlt. gut wäre es, 40€ mehr für einen Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 auszugeben statt des Core i5 - der Xeon hat 8 Threads, also quasi 8 Kerne, obwohl er nur 4 echte Kerne hat - so wie es normalerweise erst ein Core i7 hat. 

Der PC wäre für aktuelle Spiele auf hohen Details gut geeignet, bei Bedarf einfach mal die Grafikkarte nachrüsten. Mit dem Xeon wärst Du "zukunftssicherer", da Spiele eventuell in absehbarer Zeit 8 Kerne unterstützen (die Spielekonsolen haben ja 8Kern-CPUs). Und ne SSD für Windows wäre ne gute Sache für "zwischendurch", da läuft der Windows-Alltag gefühlt 3-4 mal schneller


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (22. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für diese riesen Hilfe 
Was meinst du mit "vlt. gut wäre es"? Wäre es definitiv besser? Denn 40 € machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett 
So ne riesen Festplatte müsste da auch nicht zwingend rein, aber das macht preislich wahrscheinlich wenig aus, oder? Ansonsten: mein jetziger Rechner hat ein DVD-Laufwerk und einen DVD-Brenner? Ist das nicht mehr Gang und Gäbe oder warum hast du da "nur" ein Laufwerk ausgewählt?


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2014)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Ist das nicht mehr Gang und Gäbe oder warum hast du da "nur" ein Laufwerk ausgewählt?


 
In Zeiten von Steam, großen Festplatten und breiten Breitbandanschlüssen ist inzwischen sogar das eine Laufwerk kurz vorm überflüssig sein
Das man früher 2 Verschiedene hatte liegt halt auch daran, das man zum einem keine 2 Brenner braucht und zum anderen ein einfach DVD-LW auch ein paar Euro billiger war


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für diese riesen Hilfe
> Was meinst du mit "vlt. gut wäre es"? Wäre es definitiv besser? Denn 40 € machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett


 der Xeon ist halt auf jeden Fall "zukunftssischerer", es könnte aber sein, dass er sich am Ende doch nicht auszahlt, aber es schadet auch nichts.



> So ne riesen Festplatte müsste da auch nicht zwingend rein, aber das macht preislich wahrscheinlich wenig aus, oder?


 Ne Festplatte kostet an sich immer mind. 40€, egal wie viel Platz sie bietet - du sparst also fast nichts, wenn du nur 500 oder 750GB nimmst. Und 2000GB würden auch wiederum nur 20€ mehr kosten 



> Ansonsten: mein jetziger Rechner hat ein DVD-Laufwerk und einen DVD-Brenner? Ist das nicht mehr Gang und Gäbe oder warum hast du da "nur" ein Laufwerk ausgewählt?


 man hat früher an sich nur zwei genommen, wenn man unbedingt oft was von einer CD/DVD direkt auf einen Rohling kopieren wollte. Wenn DU das immer noch machst, dann nimm ruhig zwei. Aber an sich ist das heutzutage kaum mehr gefragt, manche haben sogar GAR kein DVD-LW mehr, weil neuere Spiele fast immer auch ohne DVD bei Steam oder so heruntergeladen werden können und diejenigen sich für ältere Games nicht interessieren


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (22. Januar 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank euch für die Hinweise 
Ist das da oben in deiner Konfiguration denn ein Brenner oder ein "normales" Laufwerk?

Wenn ich's etwas günstiger haben wollen würde, wo könnte man da am besten Abstriche machen, die trotzdem nicht sooo mega große Auswirkungen haben bzw. wodurch ich trotzdem noch einen sehr guten PC habe? Versand und Zusammenbau wird ja sicher auch noch etwas kosten


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein Brenner, FALLS du mal was brennen willst - ein reines Laufwerk wäre ca 5€ günstiger.

 Der Zusammenbau kostet 20€, versand 5€, und ich meine, zumindest der Zusammenbau war in meinem preis schon mit drin.

 Sparen, naja: beim Board kann man ein GANZ billiges nehmen und 20€ sparen, beim Netzteil würde manch eines für 40€ reichen, den CPU-Kühler könnte man auch weglassen, dann kommt der mitgelieferte drauf, der aber bei Last schon deutlich hörbar ist.

 Ansonsten CPU und Grafikkarte, da kannst Du kaum was sparen ODER hast direkt 20% weniger Leistung, wenn Du "relevant" viel sparen willst. RAM sollte man auch nicht nur 4GB nehmen, Festplatte hatte ich ja schon gesagt, dass man da quasi nix sparen kann. Gehäuse geht billiger, aber dann zB ohne USB3.0, schlechter verarbeitet usw., und man spart dann auch maximal 15€


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (22. Januar 2014)

Ahh gut, dass du die USB-Sache ansprichst. Wie viele USB-Anschlüsse wären denn in dem Fall vorhanden?
Also müsste man schon bei mehreren Teilen abspecken, um signifikant weniger zu bezahlen? Dann lohnt das ja nicht denke ich, vor allem, wenn bei dir der Zusammenbau schon beinhaltet war und 5 € für den Versand ist ja auch eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Du kannst beim Board vlt 10€ sparen, Netzteil 10€...  Kühler 10-15€ (du müsstest dann die "box"-Version des i5-4570 nehmen, die ist etwas teurer)...  also, vlt 30-40€ kannst Du sparen, ohne was an Leistung zu verlieren. Aber mit dem Mehrpreis hast Du halt hochwertigere Dinge, und es wäre leiser.

 Das Gehäuse hat je 2x USB3.0 und 2.0 vorne, das ist für die Preisklasse hervorragend. An sich ist das aber trotzdem noch sehr billig, also die beste Verarbeitung hat das nicht, aber es reicht aus und hat genug Platz


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (23. Januar 2014)

Mit dem besseren Prozessor wäre ich dann jetzt gerade bei rund 728 €, hab online aber auch noch einen Gutschein gefunden 

Es kam allerdings folgende Meldung, die den Lüfter betrifft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn mich leider nicht sonderlich gut aus, meinst du ich kann den  Lüfter selber montieren oder ist es da sinnvoller einen leichteren zu  wählen?

edit: Ich überlege, noch einen USB-Hub mitzubestellen. Muss man da auf irgendetwas besonderes achten oder kann man da relativ wahllos zuschlagen? Die gibts ja in jeglicher Preiskategorie...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, das solltest du schaffen. Die modernen Gehäuse haben ein "Loch" in der Seitenwand wo der Prozessor drüberliegt, sodass du das Mainboards nichtmal ausbauen musst.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

Nen Kühler selber montieren ist nicht schwer - und selbst falls man "unters" Board ranmuss: anderes Seitenteil abnehmen, da hat das Blech, was das Mainboard hält, ein Loch wie es auch JogiWaldf. beschreibt, so dass man auch ohne Boardausbau "unters" Board rankommt.

 Du kannst aber mal testweise andere Kühler nehmen in dem Preisbereich. zB Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2  oder Cooler Master Hyper 103 oder Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD oder RAIJINTEK Aidos Heatpipe CPU-K

  Je leichter, desto eher bauen die den Dir auch vorher schon ein, aber je leichter, desto weniger gut kühlt der idR, so dass der Lüfter halt schneller dreht. WENN du sowieso selber den Kühler montieren musst, könntest Du auch direkt einen besseren = leiseren nehmen, zB den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Co.


 Und wozu brauchst Du nen USB-Hub?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (23. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn ihr sagt, dass das Montieren nicht schwer ist und dass ich das hinbekomme, dann trau ich mir das auch wohl zu 
Wie viel besser ist denn der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Co im Vergleich zu dem, den du ursprünglich vorgesehen hattest? Also lohnen sich die neun Euro mehr da?

Ach ich hab hier manchmal schon einige USB-Sachen im PC, aber ich denke das geht auch so


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du viele USB-Sachen hast, dann würd ich ein Board suchen, das genügend USB bietet. hinten haben die an sich alle mind 6, und mit Dem Gehäuse kommen dann vorne 4 dazu. 

 Wegen des Kühlers: schwer zu sagen.... hängt davon ab, wie wichtig dir die Lautstärke ist


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (23. Januar 2014)

Ach das sind ja dann 10, das dürfte locker reichen 

Naja, eigentlich ist mir das nicht sonderlich wichtig, aber brutal laut sollte es natürlich dennoch nicht sein.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab vorab schon mal noch ne andere Frage. Ich plane, auf dem PC Windows 7 zu installieren (oder wäre 8 sinnvoller?). Ich nehme mal an, dass da die 64-bit-Version die richtige ist, oder?
Und wenn ich die Festplatte noch in Partitionen unterteilen möchte, wie viel Platz benötigt dann wohl in etwa der Teil, auf dem Windows installiert werden soll?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2014)

Ich würd ca 100GB nehmen für Windows, bzw. wenn Du gerne bei den eigenen Dokumenten viel speicherst auch mehr. Bei ner SSD, auf die Windows und alle Programme und viele eigene Dateien kommen, reichen erfahrungsgemäß die Modelle mit 120GB völlig aus. 

 Win7 oder 8 ist an sich egal. 64Bit ist passend.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (25. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, danke schon mal so weit 

Der PC ist nun eben angekommen und ich bin jetzt mit dem Lüfter zugange. Schritt 1 laut Anleitung ist Wärmeleitpaste auf den Prozessor aufzutragen, leider bin ich nicht fähig selbigen auszumachen 
Der PC sieht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches ist denn der Prozessor bzw. an welche Stelle muss der Lüfter?


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Januar 2014)

Dieser große runde Lüfter, der auf dem Boar sitzt, ist der Prozessorkühler. Der Prozessor sitzt darunter. Du musst also erst den alten Lüfter runter nehmen und dann die WLP drauf und dann den neuen Kühler drauf setzen. Die alte Paste vorher vom Prozessor abwischen. Am besten mal bei Youtube ein Video zu angucken, gibts einige.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (25. Januar 2014)

Ahh ok, danke.
Und den alten Lüfter benötige ich dann auch gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Januar 2014)

Nein, wenn Du den neuen drauf hast, nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2014)

Der Lüfter, der jetzt drauf ist, ist der Intel-Standardkühler. Vielleicht reicht der Dir ja? Teste den PC auf jeden Fall erst mal mit dem, ob denn alles okay ist. Also auch mal Games usw., damit du siehst, ob alles auch bei Last funktioniert. Natürlich zuerst windowsupdates ziehen, die neuesten Treiber beim Mainboardhersteller fürs Board runterladen und installieren, die neuesten Grafiktreiber und dnan nochmal nach windowsupdates suchen lassen.

 Danach kannst Du den anderen Kühler montieren. Der Intel-Lüfter hat "Push Pins", ich meine, da seien an den Füßen auch erkennbar so Pfeile, in welche Richtung man da pro Fuß was drehen muss, damit man den abnehmen kann. Schau auch mal im Internet nach "Intel Kühler entfernen" oder so. Der neue Kühler ist offenbar recht leicht zu montieren, zumindest hab ich mal für den Freezer 13 Co die Anleitung angeschaut (den hast Du doch genommen, oder? ). Das muss man ein bisschen was am Kühler vorbereiten, dann befestigt man einen Rahmen über dem Sockel. Da steht zwar in der pdf, die man online anschauen kann, nichts von Sockel 1150, aber die Bohrlöcher werden passen, das wirst Du schon sehen - ich glaub es sind die gleichen wie für 1156. Und später wird der Kühler aufgesetzt und am Rahmen befestigt. Nicht vergessen: der Stecker vom Lüfter kommt beim Mainboard an "CPU_FAN" dran. Und natürlich auf die CPU etwas Wärmeleitpaste machen und verteilen, da reicht ein kleiner Klecks, so dass man die Schrift auf der CPU gerade so bei gutem Licht noch erahnen kann. Die Paste "kühlt" ja nicht, sondern gleicht nur minimale Unebenheiten aus, also bloß nicht denken "mehr ist besser". Und drauf achten, ob unter dem Kühler nicht ne Schutzfolie ist - die muss natürlich vorher weg    Beim Festschrauben ruhig schön festdrehen, aber nicht "mit aller Kraft" - quasi "handfest", also schon so, dass du zum erneuten Abschrauben etwas Kraft brauchen würdest.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (27. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise und Tipps 
Ich war übrigens beim Sella Alpenföhn geblieben und habe diesen auch erfolgreich eingebaut, so weit ich das alles richtig erkenne funktioniert der auch einwandfrei.

Zu den Treibern:
Wegen des Grafikkartentreibers habe ich das AMD Catalyst Control Center heruntergeladen, sehe aber nicht, wie ich darüber jetzt Treiber aktualisieren kann. Oder geht das damit gar nicht?
Bzgl. des Mainboards bin ich doch auf folgender Seite richtig, oder?

ASRock > H87 Pro4

Wenn ja, muss ich dann alles, was unter "Treiber" aufgeführt ist, herunterladen?

Gibt es eigentlich Programme, die den PC auf Treiberaktualisierungen untersuchen, so dass man nicht immer auf der Herstellerhomepage nachsehen muss?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2014)

Hast DU das CCC runtergeladen? An sich lädt man die Catalyst-Suite runter: AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver da ist dass CCC inkl der Treiber drin.


Fürs Board: jo, am besten diese Treiber und auch in dieser Reihenfolge:

INF-Treiber
Intel Management Engine-Treiber
Intel USB 3.0-Treiber
Netzwerktreiber
Treiber für Realtek High-Definition-Audio

die anderen sind an sich nicht so wichtig, kannst Du aber auch installieren. Die "Utility"-Sachen sind nur Tools, da ist gar nichts unbedingt nötig.


 Es gibt Seiten/Tools für Treiberupdates, aber dem würd ich nicht vertrauen. Zumal es ja auch nicht alle Nase lang neue Treiber gibt. Schau halt alle 6 Monate mal, ob es Updates gibt, ODER wenn Du ein Problem hast. Bei Grafikkarte vlt alle 2-3 Monate schauen.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Jop, genau das erste habe ich runtergeladen. Und die anderen Treiber nun auch in der von dir empfohlenen Reihenfolge, vielen Dank 

Allerdings hat sich jetzt ein neues Problem ergeben. Und zwar kann ich keine Windows Updates ausführen. Wenn ich auf "Nach Updates suchen" klicke, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt das? Hab auch schon ein bisschen gegooglet und die Microsoft Support-Seite befragt, hat aber alles nichts geholfen.


edit:
Der "Fix it" von der Microsoft-Seite ( Fehlermeldung "Windows Update kann nicht nach Updates suchen" beim Versuch, Updates zu installieren ) zeigt nach Abschluss übrigens folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt da also wohl eine Datei? Und wenn ja: wie kann man rausfinden welche und das Problem beheben?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Hattest Du den PC denn neu gestartet? Vlt musst Du doch noch auch weitere Treiber der Website runterladen und installieren.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, hatte ich.
Welche Treiber wären das denn wohl vermutlich?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Mach halt auch mal 

 Intel Rapid Start-Treiber
 Intel Smart Connect-Treiber
 AppCharger
 Intel Rapid Storage Technology-Treiber and Utility

 und auch den VGA-Treiber drauf - du nutzt zwar ne Grafikkarte, aber vlt müssen die VGA-Treiber trotzdem "da sein", damit alles klappt.


 Ach so: VIrenscanner / Firewall abstellen, falls Du so was an hast - vlt. ist nurdas schuld?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Virenscanner und Firewall waren aus, habe jetzt mal noch die Treiber runtergeladen und versucht, zu installieren.
Beim Intel Rapid Start-Treiber und dem VGA-Treiber kommt folgende Meldung:

"Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software."

Alle anderen konnte ich problemlos installieren, das Problem besteht leider allerdings nach wie vor.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Seltsam...  es kann natürlich sein, dass es nur aktuell was hakt seitens Microsoft. Vlt versuch es in 2-3 Tagen erneut. Windows HAT aber einiges an Updates runtergeladen, oder?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Ich meine schon, ist dann aber auch schon ein paar Tage her. Also es hat wenn dann schon seit einigen Tagen gehakt.

Unter "System" steht aktuell auch einfach nur Windows 7 Professionale und kein installiertes Service Pack. Soll ich das vielleicht mal von der Microsoft-Seite runterladen und manuell installieren? Also quasi das hier:

Service Pack und Update Center - Microsoft Windows


edit:
Wenn ich über die Systemsteuerung auf Windows-Update klicke, steht dort übrigens schon folgendes, was auch schon nicht besonders einladend aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich auf "Updateverlauf anzeigen" klicke, kommt leider auch nichts bzw. nur ein leeres Fenster. Unter "Installierte Updates" tauchen nur Adobe Reader, Microsoft C++ 2010 und ein "Microsoft Windows" auf, alles vom 26.01., sonst nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Das kannst Du mal versuchen. Aber an sich müsste schon kurz nach der Neuinstallation von Windows automatisch Hinweise kommen.

 Ach so: wozu hast Du denn die professional Version genommen? Oder hattest Du die schon?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, die hatte ich als Student über diese Uni-Microsoft-Zusammenarbeit mal bekommen bzw. runterladen können. Wäre die Home-Version die bessere Wahl gewesen? Hatte auf meinem Laptop auch immer die Professional und nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Die Home ist halt die "normale", ich weiß nicht, ob es vlt bei der professional spezielle Dinge gibt, die man aus versehen verstellen kann oder bei denen die Mainboardtreiber nicht 100% korrekt funktionieren und es dann so ein Problem geben könnte. 

 Es kann  auch nur ein "typischer" Fehler des Updates sein, das kommt immer wieder mal vor, dass ein Update bei einigen PCs nicht klappt und dann ein paar tage später von Microsoft gestrichen wird bzw ein anderes Update online geht.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, das weiß ich auch nicht, aber wie gesagt, auf meinem Laptop hatte ich bisher nie Probleme.

Also du meinst ich soll das Service Pack mal manuell runterladen und ein paar Tage warten und dann nochmal gucken?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Jo, versuch das mal. Was hast Du denn an "optionalen" Updates? Vlt. muss auch nur da noch was upgedatet werden, damit alles einwandfrei klappt


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Was genau meinst du denn mit optionale Updates?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Du kannst ja nach Updates suchen lassen, und dann steht da so was wie "Wichtige Updates: 3", aber auch "optionale Updates: 6", und wenn du draufklickst siehst Du, was für Updates das sind.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (2. Februar 2014)

Aber wenn ich nach Updates suchen lasse, kommt ja genau die Fehlermeldung, die ich zuerst gepostet habe. Oder kann man noch anders nach Updates suchen lassen? Ich hatte es über Systemsteuerung --> Windows Updates versucht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Ach so, okay - vielleicht warte mal 2-3 Tage ab, versuch es nochmal, und wenn es dann nicht geht, dann würde ich einen Wiederherstellungspunkt ausführen von einem Datum, als das Problem noch nicht da war.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt mal ein paar Tage gewartet, leider hatte sich an dem Problem nichts geändert. Auch ein älterer Wiederherstellungspunkt hat nichts gebracht. Ich hab dann einfach das System neu aufgespielt, so viel hatte ich ohnehin noch nicht wieder installiert usw.

Jetzt ist mit dem Windows-Update auch alles in Ordnung, die Suche nach Updates funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings ist mir gestern noch etwas anderes aufgefallen, was mit Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 zusammenhängt.
Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread kürzlich dieses Bild gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem neuen PC ist da nun natürlich alles gut (das Bild dient hier nur als Veranschaulichung), aber bevor ich das System neu aufgespielt hatte stand bei VRAM 2 GB und unter dem Punkt gemeinsam 3,7 GB. Jetzt steht aber aus irgendeinem Grund bei beiden Punkten 2 GB.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung - andere Treiber vielleicht?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (9. Februar 2014)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Hab eigentlich genauso installiert wie du es beim letzten Mal schon vorgeschlagen hattest.


----------

